
Show HN: Browser extension that puts relevant HN/Reddit/FB comments on any site - trahn
https://mytwocentscomments.website/?v=0.1.3
======
KajMagnus
How does it find discussions at Facebook about a certain page?

What if many different people at Facebook have started different separate
topics about the page? Which of the discussions does 2-cent then choose?

What if I am not friends with the people who discuss the page at Facebook,
then will I still be able to see the discussion?

------
trahn
Hey, so I "pivoted" my original idea of adding a comment section on any
website (
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15931518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15931518)
) to a comment aggregator that puts the relevant Reddit, HackerNews, and
Facebook comments on the current website with the push of a button.

I made this switch due to the "marketplace/chicken-and-egg" problem my
original idea had. It just wasn't very useful without a big amount of comments
already on there. With the new direction, I picked up HN users dudzik's and
brownbat's suggestions as in the linked thread above. :)

~~~
dudzik
I like how you implemented our suggestions :)

You made it simple to switch between sources, and I like how clean the UI is.

Initially, I thought about each comment source being a separate extension. But
I can see the value in integrating the sources into one. It makes it easier to
get another perspective on a topic, without setting up too many things.

On the subject of getting different perspectives: Can you select the
subreddits that provide you with the comments?

~~~
trahn
Thanks for your feedback (again :)).

At the moment it pools the comments from all Reddit and HN submissions and
thus all subreddits. It sorts them by relevance/upvotes. I'm using this
"plugin":
[https://github.com/tgallant/embedd](https://github.com/tgallant/embedd)

I was thinking about having configureable options where the user can choose
which services to show comments from. Was thinking about adding others as well
- e.g. Twitter, Disqus. I can imagine not all techies want FB comments. :) But
for now, I just wanted to release another version first.

